# cleaning your computer screen from the inside



## christiana (Sep 21, 2009)

I know you don't clean your computer screen, or iphone screen very often and it is hard to clean it from the inside so please click here and consider this my present to you !

-----Added 9/21/2009 at 04:34:18 EST-----


http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been waiting 45 minutes for the annoying spot in the upper left corner to be cleaned......


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 21, 2009)

hehehehe! cute!


----------



## Piano Hero (Sep 21, 2009)

Cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baron (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats so cute I love Pugs reminds me of my daughter dog.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife and I both had a laugh...thanks


----------



## Curt (Sep 21, 2009)

That made my day. Now off to bed.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you for cheering up my foggy evening on jet lag.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 21, 2009)

That's gross. My dog already does that to my sliding glass door.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Sep 22, 2009)

I have to wonder if they put something on the glass to get the dog to lick it, Or if this is just "dumb dog behavior #43" ....


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boom, put it on my Facebook page right after I saw it. Cute.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 22, 2009)

Too funny. I have had this sent to me before, but lost it...THANKS Nancy!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 22, 2009)

How did that dog get inside my computer?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 22, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> That's gross. My dog already does that to my sliding glass door.



I agree. That's disgusting.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 22, 2009)

Cute! Pugs must be related to shih tzus somewhere in the dog family tree. They are very similar. They are like shaved shih tzus excepting their dark faces. Even their tails are curled up.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't say funny... I don't say ewww...

I say... awww-ness!

We have two pugs (Leo and Pansy) and they are the cutest pups in the world. You are making me want to get another one.


----------

